# Ebay shocks and struts???



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Has anyone ever heard of this brand?

SPRINGTECH SUSPENSION STRUTS 

Link 

Please let me know.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

guess no one has ever heard of this brand...


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

it must be a new brand or something, I havent ever heard of them either.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14809&highlight=Ebay


----------

